# Wichtig, bitte Lesen! Es herrscht dicke Luft im Lennebergwald (Gonsenheimer Wald)



## Ripman (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo Mountainbiker im Lennebergwald (Gonsenheimer Wald),

wie Euch sicher nicht entgangen ist, hat in der aktuellen Zeit der Corona-Pandemie das Besucheraufkommen im Lennebergwald erheblich zugenommen. Dadurch haben sich leider auch die Interessenskonflikte zwischen den einzelnen Nutzergruppen vermehrt.

Und gerade Konflikte zwischen *Mountainbikern und anderen Nutzergruppen *haben in letzter Zeit besonders stark zugenommen, die Beschwerden über respekt- und rücksichtslose Mountainbiker häufen sich rapide. Zudem ist in den letzten Wochen und Monaten im Wald eine Art kleiner Bikepark entstanden, der keinerlei Legitimation hat und von angeblichen Locals unterhalten wird (wurde zwischenzeitlich vom Forst größtenteils beseitigt). Massive Fahr- und Bremsspuren an jeder noch so unwahrscheinlichen Stelle gelten schon fast als normal.

Es wird daher von verschiedenen Seiten vehement ein generelles Bikeverbot im Lennebergwald gefordert, eine Umsetzung wird vom Waldeigentümer aktuell diskutiert.

Die Mainzer Vereine *Mountainbikeclub Beinhart e.V., Mainzer Radsportverein 1889 e.V. und Vorwärts Orient Mainz *stehen deshalb schon seit einiger Zeit im Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen im Lennebergwald und setzen sich dafür ein, dass auch in Zukunft Mountainbiken im Lennnebergwald auf allen Wegen und Pfaden möglich bleiben wird. Und zwar für alle von uns.

Das kann letztendlich aber nur funktionieren, wenn sich alle Biker im Lennebergwald (organisiert oder nicht) an bestimmte Regeln halten. Dazu gehören einerseits generelle Anstandsregeln, wie z.B. dem gegenseitigen Respekt und der Rücksichtnahme auf andere Waldnutzer. Andererseits gibt es aber auch verbindliche Regeln, die als Paragraphen in der Rechtsverordnung für das Naturschutzgebiet Lennebergwald festgehalten sind. Der Wald ist also alles andere als ein rechtsfreier Raum, in dem jeder tun und lassen kann, was er will.

*Link zur Rechtsverordnung: *https://cutt.ly/0ya8UAS
*Trailrules der DIMB: *https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/trail-rules/
*Anstandsregeln des Mountainbikeclub Beinhart: *https://www.mtb-beinhart.de/beinhart-anstandsregeln/

*Wie könnte es weitergehen? *
Zusammen mit den Vertretern des Zweckverbandes und des Forstes soll es, sobald Versammlungen wieder möglich sind, einen „Runden Tisch“ geben, um die aktuelle Situation gemeinsam zu besprechen und darüber zu diskutieren, wie die jetzige Lage möglicherweise kurz- bis mittelfristig zu verbessern sein könnte. Ein Ziel sollte es sein, eine möglichst nachhaltige Basis zu finden, damit Biken im Lennebergwald auch in Zukunft legal möglich sein wird. Folgetermine sind daher nicht ausgeschlossen.

Hier wären wir dann sehr froh, wenn möglichst viele von Euch Interesse an einer Teilnahme hätten, denn nur gemeinsam können wir etwas für uns erreichen. Leider tragen einige, wenige schwarze Schafe dazu bei, das Image einer ganzen Szene zu beschädigen. Und das kann ja wohl nicht sein.

*Was können wir zwischenzeitlich tun? *
Freundlich grüßen im Wald, nicht durchs Unterholz pflügen, auf allen Wegen und Pfaden mit angepasstem Tempo unterwegs sein, immer bremsbereit sein, nicht mit blockierendem Hinterrad bremsen oder ums Eck shreddern, keine neuen Wege anlegen, keine Bauwerke im Wald errichten, eventuell auch mal einen „Übeltäter“ auf sein Fehlverhalten ansprechen. Also all das, was sowieso selbstverständlich sein sollte.

Die drei Mountainbike-Vereine zählen auf Euch, es ist die Mitarbeit jedes Einzelnen von Euch erwünscht und gefragt. Unterstützt uns bitte, z.B. in dem Ihr diese Information weitersagt, teilt und in dem Ihr am geplanten Runden Tisch teilnehmt.

Einen Termin machen wir hier rechtzeitig bekannt.

Viele Grüße

Eure MTB-Vereine


----------



## dopaul (13. Mai 2020)

Mist.
Es war leider zu befürchten / abzusehen.

Dank euch für euren organsierten Einsatz.
Auch wenn ich den GoWa selten nutze - wenn es zeitlich passt werde ich euch, je nach Aktion bzw. Bedarf,  auch aktiv unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (13. Mai 2020)

@dopaul Wunderbar, danke für Dein Angebot. Wenn der Termin für den Runden Tisch feststeht und Du Zeit hast, dann nehme bitte an der Veranstaltung teil. Wir können jede Unterstützung gebrauchen.


----------



## Febrese (13. Mai 2020)

Hi! Danke für euren Einsatz! Es war leider zu befürchten, da es aufgrund einiger wenigen immer die gesamte Mehrheit drunter zu leiden hat. Kopf einsetzten , Rücksicht nehmen oder einfach zu weniger neuralgischen Zeiten fahren. Vielleicht kann man über zeitlich begrenzte Slots ein generelles Verbot umgehen? Grüße vom Sandbruch !


----------



## Ripman (14. Mai 2020)

Du meinst, dass nur noch zu bestimmten Zeiten gefahren werden darf? Hmm, für alle anderen Nutzer aber keine Beschränkungen? Nun ja, hört sich jetzt nicht besonders publikumswirksam an, sorry. Aber vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die konstruktive Rückmeldung. 
Auch Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen, Dich am Runden Tisch zu beteiligen, wenn dann ein Termin feststeht. Wir freuen uns über jedwede Unterstützung.


----------



## talybont (14. Mai 2020)

Ich war seit über zwei Monaten nicht mehr im Lennebergwald, aus eben jenen Gründen. Es war vor Corona schon zu voll, und mit Corona gibt es noch mehr Leute, die dort mit ihrem zusätzlichen Freizeit die Wege bevölkern. Leider musste das so kommen.
Wer im Lennebergwald fahren will, sollte dies definitiv nicht am Wochenende (wenn, nur früh morgens) versuchen. Da ist es einfach viel zu voll. Und März/April war ja quasi durchgehend Wochenende!

In Großstadtnähe ist es immer schwierig, Konflikte zu vermeiden. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm wird wie im 7GB zwischen Bad Honnef und Bonn. Mein altes Heimatrevier ist mittlerweile absolut uninteressant für Mountainbiker, sofern sie sich an die Regeln halten.


----------



## Ripman (15. Mai 2020)

Zur Info. Ein Post der DIMB in Facebook, der gut zur aktuellen Situation passt.


----------



## Svenos (15. Mai 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich war seit über zwei Monaten nicht mehr im Lennebergwald, aus eben jenen Gründen. Es war vor Corona schon zu voll, und mit Corona gibt es noch mehr Leute, die dort mit ihrem zusätzlichen Freizeit die Wege bevölkern. Leider musste das so kommen.
> Wer im Lennebergwald fahren will, sollte dies definitiv nicht am Wochenende (wenn, nur früh morgens) versuchen. Da ist es einfach viel zu voll. Und März/April war ja quasi durchgehend Wochenende!
> 
> In Großstadtnähe ist es immer schwierig, Konflikte zu vermeiden. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm wird wie im 7GB zwischen Bad Honnef und Bonn. Mein altes Heimatrevier ist mittlerweile absolut uninteressant für Mountainbiker, sofern sie sich an die Regeln halten.


Denke, dass sich das wieder beruhigen wird. Wenn erst mal wieder alle "Schaffen" gehen dürfen, ist das alles schnell wieder im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Ripman (15. Mai 2020)

@Svenos: Ich fürchte, da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Das Problem hat mit der aktuellen Zeit leider relativ wenig zu tun, das gibt es schon sehr viel länger als die Corona-Beschränkungen. Aber klar, die Pandemie hat das Ganze dann noch zusätzlich befeuert.


----------



## talybont (15. Mai 2020)

Ripman schrieb:


> @Svenos: Ich fürchte, da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Das Problem hat mit der aktuellen Zeit leider relativ wenig zu tun, das gibt es schon sehr viel länger als die Corona-Beschränkungen. Aber klar, die Pandemie hat das Ganze dann noch zusätzlich befeuert.


Stimmt, die letzten 4-5 Jahre wurde der Wald immer voller. Dabei waren die Jogger z.B. nie ein Problem, sondern eher die Hundebesitzer, die ihre Viecher nicht unter Kontrolle hatten. Hat mich mal einen Überschuh gekostet, als sich ein kleiner Kläffer darin verbissen hatte.
Und da heute scheinbar mehr Hunde gehalten werden als früher, ist das Konfliktpersonal größer. Konflikte mit Passanten ohne Hund gibt es eigentlich nie, die sind berechenbar. Aber die Hundehalter.....
Hilft wohl nur ein Traildog Marke Irischer Wolfshund, der einem die kleinen Kläffer aus dem Weg räumt.

Spass beiseite: ich mache ausser im Winter und bei Siffwetter einen großen Bogen um den Lennebergwald. Ist mir einfach zu voll!


----------



## Ripman (16. Mai 2020)

Man kann schon noch in Ruhe seine Runden im Lennebergwald drehen. Wenn man sich etwas abseits der Hauptwege hält, ist das kein Problem.

Aber, das Problem mit dem wir es hier häufig zu tun haben, sind halt Bike-Kollegen, die z.B. mit Mach 1 auf der Joggerrunde unterwegs sind. Die grüßen nichts und niemanden, die rauschen einfach an anderen Waldnutzern vorbei, bremsen grundsätzlich mit blockierendem Hinterrad und werden noch frech, wenn man sie darauf anspricht. Das sind jetzt keine Märchen aus 1001 Nacht, das ist leider Realität.
Hinzu kommen dann noch diejenigen, die meinen, grundsätzlich jede Piste noch mit einem Sprunghuckel oder einem Anlieger "verbessern" zu müssen.

Aber egal, angesprochen sind wir als Mountainbiker in der Gesamtheit, ein Wanderer oder Jogger kann  unmöglich unterscheiden, wer ihn da gerade fast umgebügelt hätte, für Ihn sehen wir ja alle mehr oder weniger gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (17. Mai 2020)

Tja, diese schweren e-Mofas, mit denen man erst mal nix können muss, werden massenweise verkauft. Und jetzt wundert man sich, daß diese auch noch massenweise im Wald gefahren werden?


----------



## Ripman (18. Mai 2020)

MTB-Pedelecs sind im GoWa zwar auch unterwegs, aber in der Minderheit. Was meinst Du mit "mit denen man erstmal nix können muss"? Das Für und Wider von MTBs mit Unterstützung ist in unserem Falle nicht das Thema, sorry.


----------



## Svenos (18. Mai 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Stimmt, die letzten 4-5 Jahre wurde der Wald immer voller. Dabei waren die Jogger z.B. nie ein Problem, sondern eher die Hundebesitzer, die ihre Viecher nicht unter Kontrolle hatten. Hat mich mal einen Überschuh gekostet, als sich ein kleiner Kläffer darin verbissen hatte.
> Und da heute scheinbar mehr Hunde gehalten werden als früher, ist das Konfliktpersonal größer. Konflikte mit Passanten ohne Hund gibt es eigentlich nie, die sind berechenbar. Aber die Hundehalter.....
> Hilft wohl nur ein Traildog Marke Irischer Wolfshund, der einem die kleinen Kläffer aus dem Weg räumt.
> 
> Spass beiseite: ich mache ausser im Winter und bei Siffwetter einen großen Bogen um den Lennebergwald. Ist mir einfach zu voll!


JA, es dort insgesamt voller geworden und das Hundethema kenne ich auch. Ich mache schon seit einiger Zeit einen großen Bogen um die Hauptwege. 
Ich meinte eher das derzeitige allgemeine Bashing gegenüber den Bikern, das mit dem Lock-down angefangen hat. Jeder Förster, Jagdpächter und sonstige Wald-Scheriffs blässt ja derzeit zum Angriff auf die Biker. Das lässt hoffentlich bald etwas nach.


----------



## Ripman (18. Mai 2020)

Ich kann von meiner Seite aus nicht bestätigen, dass hier seitens Forstamt oder Zweckverband irgendeine Art Bashing betrieben wird. Es ist aktuell ja sogar so, dass ich vom Forstamt und/oder Zweckverband darüber informiert werde, wenn es mal wieder Beschwerden gab, damit ich, sofern möglich, mal nachhören kann, was da genau passiert sein soll. 

Wenn überhaupt Bashing, dann eher von Seiten der anderen Waldnutzer, in der Hauptsache ältere Menschen, die sich von Bikern bedroht fühlen und Wanderer halt.


----------



## talybont (18. Mai 2020)

Ripman schrieb:


> Aber, das Problem mit dem wir es hier häufig zu tun haben, sind halt Bike-Kollegen, die z.B. mit Mach 1 auf der Joggerrunde unterwegs sind. Die grüßen nichts und niemanden, die rauschen einfach an anderen Waldnutzern vorbei, bremsen grundsätzlich mit blockierendem Hinterrad und werden noch frech, wenn man sie darauf anspricht.


Ich gebe zu, ich habe eben diese Runden früher auch zum Speedtraining genutzt. Aber seit 2017 mache ich das nicht mehr, weil einfach auch unter der Woche oder früh morgens einfach zu viel los ist. Das letze mal, dass ich überhaupt auf der Runde gefahren bin, war der 2. Januar diesen Jahres. Wenn ich pro Jahr vielleicht 4-5 mal in den Lennebergwald komme, ist das viel. 
Im Taunus erlebe ich diesen "Druck" durch Menschenmassen so noch nicht, wenn ich nicht gerade am Feldberg oder im Raum Kelkheim/Hofheim unterwegs bin.


----------



## Ripman (18. Mai 2020)

Ganz so der Horror, wie das manchmal rüberkommt ist es jetzt dann doch nicht. Obwohl es schon erstaunlich ist, wo man heutzutage noch auf Spaziergänger usw. im Lennebergwald trifft. 

Aber der Förster und seine Mitarbeiter müssen sich schon ganz schön was gefallen lassen, von den Leuten im Wald, da sind Stinkefinger noch harmlos. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was ich da so zu hören bekomme. Da sind die Biker zum allergrößten Teil regelrechte Engel dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (20. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch kein Wald, sondern ein etwas größerer Park, sorry.    Wundert mich jetzt auch nicht, so nah an der Stadt. Wenn man sich das von oben auf der Karte anschaut, dann sollte doch klar sein, daß hier die Füllmenge äußerst begrenzt ist.
 Ich mach da schon immer einen Bogen, wenn nicht grad Winter ist mit Nebel und Minusgraden.

Nehmt die Brücke und macht mal ein paar Höhenmeter.


----------



## Svenos (20. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Wald, sondern ein etwas größerer Park, sorry.    Wundert mich jetzt auch nicht, so nah an der Stadt. Wenn man sich das von oben auf der Karte anschaut, dann sollte doch klar sein, daß hier die Füllmenge äußerst begrenzt ist.
> Ich mach da schon immer einen Bogen, wenn nicht grad Winter ist mit Nebel und Minusgraden.
> 
> Nehmt die Brücke und macht mal ein paar Höhenmeter.


Ja! Eigentlich ist der Lennebergwald ja nur eine Ausweichalternative, wenn der Taunus (gerade im Winter) zu nass ist. Am März mache ich immer einen großen Bogen herum.


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2020)

Ripman schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "mit denen man erstmal nix können muss"? Das Für und Wider von MTBs mit Unterstützung ist in unserem Falle nicht das Thema, sorry.


Was ist denn das für eine Frage?
Es ging natürlich nicht um das Für und Wider, sondern um die Tatsache, daß die Pedelecs überall wie Pilze aus dem Boden spriesen. Das kann heute jeder überall en mass an jedem Ausflugsort beobachten. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann's die ersten Staus im stadtnahen Lennebergwäldchen/Park geben wird.  
Dann könnte der Förster ja Eintrittstickets verkaufen und auf diese Weise die Größe der Masse kontrollieren. Forstwirtschaft mal ganz anders.


----------



## Ripman (20. Mai 2020)

@Dirty Track: das Thema sind aber nicht die EMTBs und wieviele davon wo rumfahren.

[Zitat:]

Bin mal gespannt, wann's die ersten Staus im stadtnahen Lennebergwäldchen/Park geben wird. 
Dann könnte der Förster ja Eintrittstickets verkaufen und auf diese Weise die Größe der Masse kontrollieren. Forstwirtschaft mal ganz anders.   

[/Zitat:]

Was ein Kokolores.


----------



## talybont (12. April 2021)

Da ja der interessanteste Bereich des stadtnahen Waldes seit einiger Zeit gesperrt ist - herrscht aktuell Ruhe oder rumort es noch mehr? Um den Turm rum geht ja eigentlich nicht mehr viel, alles weicht in die "Ebene" davor aus (oder Richtung Hollerborn oder Richtung Finthen).


----------



## Rockside (12. April 2021)

Ich frage mich, wieso man nicht gegen die anhaltende Dürre und den deswegen absterbenden Bäumen nicht längst mal Wasserrückhaltebecken gebaut hat. Dieses gespeicherte Wasser könnte man dann kontrolliert dem trockenen Wald zufliessen lassen.

Das ist doch zwingend erforderlich, weil die ausgetrockneten Böden so dicht sind, daß diese gar kein Wasser mehr aufnehmen können und dann der meiste Regen direkt abfliesst, anstatt im Boden gespeichert zu werden.

Leider checken bei uns die sogenannten Verantwortlichen (können die das eigentlich?) immer erst dann etwas, wenn alles längst schon wieder mal viel zu spät ist - z.B. bei uns die Wälder abgestorben sind.

Stattdessen wird einfach mal wieder alles abgesperrt, und alle gucken dumm ...


----------



## Svenos (19. April 2021)

Absperren kostet erst mal nix (bzw. nicht viel). Das dürfte in den kommenden Jahren ohnehin eine spannende Disskussion geben. Der Wald stirbt gerade großflächig ab und kommt wohl so schnell nicht zurück. Da Agrument "Schutz des Waldes" entfällt damit vielerorts. 
Wahrscheinlich, darf man trotzdem dort nicht biken und irgendwann wird ein Windpark oder Neubausiedlung hingestellt


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2021)

Svenos schrieb:


> Absperren kostet erst mal nix (bzw. nicht viel). Das dürfte in den kommenden Jahren ohnehin eine spannende Disskussion geben. Der Wald stirbt gerade großflächig ab und kommt wohl so schnell nicht zurück. Da Agrument "Schutz des Waldes" entfällt damit vielerorts.


Quatsch... Ist dann eine eingezäunte Schonung... Da sonst die Jungbäume umgesäbelt  werden... und eingezäunt wird es auch damit das Wild nicht dran rumfrist..


----------



## bastl-axel (21. April 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> ..Aber, das Problem mit dem wir es hier häufig zu tun haben, sind halt Bike-Kollegen, die z.B. mit Mach 1 auf der Joggerrunde unterwegs sind. Die grüßen nichts und niemanden, die rauschen einfach an anderen Waldnutzern vorbei, bremsen grundsätzlich mit blockierendem Hinterrad und werden noch frech, wenn man sie darauf anspricht. Das sind jetzt keine Märchen aus 1001 Nacht, das ist leider Realität.


Genauso isses und das leider überall. Und das ist nicht die Minderheit, sondern fast schon die Mehrheit.


----------



## Lamima (7. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Quatsch... Ist dann eine eingezäunte Schonung... Da sonst die Jungbäume umgesäbelt  werden... und eingezäunt wird es auch damit das Wild nicht dran rumfrist..


In dem konkreten Fall ist das allerdings nicht der Grund...
Ein Großteil des Waldes um den Turm ist aktuell (seit letzten Sommer) eingezäunt weil dort reihenweise Bäume absterben/abgestorben sind und der Forst die Wegesicherung nicht mehr gewährleisten kann. Schonung ist das keine und gezielte Pflanzmaßnahmen gibt es in den Bereichen auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2021)

Lamima schrieb:


> In dem konkreten Fall ist das allerdings nicht der Grund...
> Ein Großteil des Waldes um den Turm ist aktuell (seit letzten Sommer) eingezäunt weil dort reihenweise Bäume absterben/abgestorben sind und der Forst die Wegesicherung nicht mehr gewährleisten kann. Schonung ist das keine und gezielte Pflanzmaßnahmen gibt es in den Bereichen auch nicht.


Bin davon ausgegangen das schon gerodet wurde und neu angepflanzt sei.... Ist vielerorts so  zu beobachten...


----------



## Ripman (17. Mai 2021)

Morgen zusammen,

es ist, wie Lamina schrieb, lt. Förster Dorschel stehen hier Sicherheitsbedenken im Vordergrund. Er sagt, dass sich seine Leute nicht mehr wirklich in den unteren Bereich trauen, weil dort akute Lebensgefahr wegen herabfallender Äste und umfallender Bäume bestünde. Rodungen soll es da meines Wissens nicht geben, da ist größtenteils alter, wertvoller Buchenbestand, den man sicher sehr gerne erhalten würde.


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2021)

wo sollen die leute auch hin? mittlerweile ist in den meisten parks in mainz und am rhein maskenpflicht, was das "eben mal an die frische luft" ad absurdum führt.

die abgenutzten wege und das ein oder andere bauwerk sind mir schon aufgefallen, allerdings hatte ich keine negativen erlebnisse weder mit füßgängern noch anderen radfahrern.


ausnahme:
wir waren mit ein paar jungs von einem lokalen rennradverein auf einer sog. cross runde. also ich persönlich halte den joggerpfad für kein geeignetes "tempo mach"-terrain...
... da haben wir uns schnell ausgeklinkt.



wenn es zu einem runden tisch kommt wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Ripman (17. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn es zu einem runden tisch kommt wäre ich dabei.


Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ein Runder Tisch Realität wird. Ich schätze aber mal, dass es frühestens im Herbst, aber eher im kommenden Jahr was wird. Herr Dorschel steht der Sache sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber. MTB-Biker sind nicht sein Feind, eher Wasserknappheit, Borkenkäfer, Umweltschäden, Waldbrandgefahr ....


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2021)

das sieht nicht gut aus...





das stück direkt neben dem helge trail


----------



## Ripman (30. Juli 2021)

Hab ich am Dienstag auch gesehen. Da haben die Waldarbeiter aber mal richtig "aufgeräumt", wahnsinn!


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2021)

aktuell scheint einigen das wetter nicht zu bekommen.

war mit minimalgepäck unterwegs, sonst hätte ich direkt etwas entsorgt.

das waren definitiv keine radfahrer...


----------

